# Điều gì xảy ra khi phụ nữ có Testosterone cao?



## thuhoai (30/7/18)

Mặc dù testosterone được xem là một hormone nam, nhưng trên thực tế, cơ thể phụ nữ cũng sản sinh một lượng nhỏ testosterone trong buồng trứng và tuyến thượng thận.

*Điều gì xảy ra khi phụ nữ có testosterone cao?*
Một phụ nữ trẻ trung bình có mức độ testosterone bằng khoảng 10% của nam giới, nhưng đến độ tuổi 40, họ bằng khoảng một nửa của nam giới. Và sau tuổi mãn kinh, một số phụ nữ có thể có nồng độ testosterone cao hơn cả nam giới cùng độ tuổi. Theo một số tài liệu, một người phụ nữ khỏe mạnh sản sinh ra khoảng 300 microgram chất này mỗi ngày.

Sự mất cân bằng testosterone có thể ảnh hưởng đến ngoại hình và sức khoẻ của phụ nữ. Nếu cơ thể sản sinh quá nhiều testosterone, chu kỳ kinh nguyệt có thể trở nên thất thường hoặc mất hẳn, lông trên mặt và trên cơ thể nhiều hơn bình thường.






_Mọc mụn trứng cá, giọng nói trầm hơn...là những dấu hiệu chứng tỏ người phụ nữ có testosterone cao (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Người phụ nữ có thể xuất hiện các tình trạng như: Mọc mụn trứng cá, giọng nói trầm hơn, tóc thưa hơn, thậm chí bị hói, tăng cân, âm vật lớn hơn bình thường, giảm hoặc mất ham muốn tình dục, thay đổi tâm trạng, giảm kích thước vú.

Mức độ nghiêm trọng của dư thừa testosterone ở phụ nữ có thể gây ra chứng béo phì và vô sinh.

*Khi phụ nữ có nhiều testosterone phải làm sao?*
Việc điều trị sẽ phụ thuộc vào nguyên nhân cơ bản của nó. Thông thường, bác sĩ sẽ đề nghị thay đổi cách sống và thuốc men. Một số phương pháp điều trị cũng có thể được sử dụng để kiểm soát lông không mong muốn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

